
Apple goes to war with video game streaming platforms in App Store rules update - bookofjoe
https://mashable.com/article/apple-app-store-game-streaming-services/
======
aurizon
Apple's avarice knows no bounds. They have alerted the world +dog and they
will inexorably get regulated. Parallels to Apple via Android have emerged and
matured. The time is coming when these streaming platforms will shake Apple
off their boots - with a little help from their friends.

